

How friendfeed killed your privacy - kulkarnic
http://lastparadox.blogspot.com/2008/05/im-sorry-but-friendfeed-just-killed.html

======
kulkarnic
Hey, I'm posting this here, so that there'ssome fruitful discussion on how to
model real-world friend. HN is a great place, but I have to say this: don't
turn this into a friendfeed love/hate war.

Let's look for answers; not zealotry. Thanks!

